# REDHAWK PLANTATION to be sold at auction Sept 19.



## Toddmann (Sep 4, 2009)

454 acres to be sold at auction by Hudson & Marshall. This property is located in Pulaski County not far from the Dooly County line.


----------



## Toddmann (Sep 18, 2009)

It will be sold at auction this Sat.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Sep 18, 2009)

Probably some paper co will purchase it.  Could get it for a steal however.


----------



## specialk (Sep 22, 2009)

any word on who got it??


----------



## Rebel 3 (Sep 22, 2009)

specialk said:


> any word on who got it??



Charles Ayers


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Sep 22, 2009)

So Charles Ayers bought it?   How much did he pay?


----------



## Allen Waters (Jan 17, 2010)

he owns the Perry Sports center i believe


----------



## BuckBoy (Jan 17, 2010)

Amoung other things...


----------

